# Another is she or isnt she post



## Tanya (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a 3yo mini macha that hasnt been bred before....i got a pygmy buckling last fall he'll be 1 in August  and they were together until june.. ive never been able to tell when shes in heat so....im trying to figure out if she managed to get pregnant...ive researched and asked everyone i can find their opinions....
The last guy said that with the size difference between them and her never been bred before that she could be full of babies and id never know..
I also have a aprox2yo Nigerian dwarf doe that this would be her 2nd freshining..i haven't witnessed a heat since april and am hoping shes due in September...but shes always been so skinny (she was way underweight when I got her last year) im not sure if shes finally getting some good weight or if shes got a baby pooch...

First pic is the mini macha
Second is the Nigerian dwarf 
3rd is my little buck.  
You may fb messenger me if you wish...tanya altice


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 26, 2016)

Greetings @Tanya and welcome to BYH! Glad you joined the group! Based on my mark one, mod zero eyeball, combined with no personal real world experience, but having several years of looking at pictures and reading, I would say regarding the mini mancha - no idea, regarding the nigie - yup, she looks like she's carrying to me, but how many? Now that's the real question  

Edit to add: Since lamanchas are primarily seasonal breeders (August on through Dec-Jan) if your mini got the mancha side, maybe she didn't get bred. If she got more of the nigie side (if that's what her sire was) then 

There are a lot of real world experienced goat folks here. I'll tag a few and see if they have any guesses for you: @Southern by choice @babsbag @frustratedearthmother @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @TAH @Epona142

There are so many others... Maybe you should do a contest of some sort?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 26, 2016)

Your best bet is to have a pregnancy test done. It is inexpensive and then you know for sure.
Because you really don't have an idea of when it is hard to say.
The Nigie doesn't look like it to me but I don't know what she has looked like in the past.
Our Nigies are kinda fat... well not kinda- they are.


----------



## Tanya (Jul 26, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Your best bet is to have a pregnancy test done. It is inexpensive and then you know for sure.
> Because you really don't have an idea of when it is hard to say.
> The Nigie doesn't look like it to me but I don't know what she has looked like in the past.
> Our Nigies are kinda fat... well not kinda- they are.




The Nigerian has always been super slim..she was way too skinny when I got her last year and ive been working on bulking her up but as of may she was still thin. Ill try and get pics of them from the first of may posted


----------



## Tanya (Jul 26, 2016)

These are them in june.. and a pic of the buck beside the mini for size reference.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 26, 2016)

i think your mini is bred


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 26, 2016)

No way I can tell
But that buck is big enough to have bred either
So if he was with them for that amount of time he likely bred them


----------



## Tanya (Jul 26, 2016)

Did some side by sides....


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 27, 2016)

Both_ appear_ that they are carrying.   Look, it's rare that a buck didn't breed if she cycled.   It's such a short time, you may not have seen either the symptoms of heat OR the breeding.  A buck is a buck!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 27, 2016)

Your buck looks more Nigerian Dwarf than Pygmy to me.
@frustratedearthmother what do you think?


----------



## babsbag (Jul 27, 2016)

Since your buck was so young I would suspect that it took him  a few months to figure it all out. Yes, they can breed a 8 weeks, but doesn't mean that they have the finesse to do so. If they were bred in June they wouldn't be showing yet so it is still really hard to say. On the mini I would start watching her udder since she has never freshened it should be fairly easy to see if it develops.  I would do a pregnancy test to find out for sure. I use Bio-tracking for mine.  

I can usually tell when a doe is in heat if they are not with the buck. They will stand at the fence and look in his direction and wag their tail...not so easy to tell when they are together.


----------



## Tanya (Jul 27, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Your buck looks more Nigerian Dwarf than Pygmy to me.
> @frustratedearthmother what do you think?



Yeah thats what I been thinking since the day i got him...but he was sold to me as a pygmy..if he does the job im good


----------



## Tanya (Jul 27, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Since your buck was so young I would suspect that it took him  a few months to figure it all out. Yes, they can breed a 8 weeks, but doesn't mean that they have the finesse to do so. If they were bred in June they wouldn't be showing yet so it is still really hard to say. On the mini I would start watching her udder since she has never freshened it should be fairly easy to see if it develops.  I would do a pregnancy test to find out for sure. I use Bio-tracking for mine.
> 
> I can usually tell when a doe is in heat if they are not with the buck. They will stand at the fence and look in his direction and wag their tail...not so easy to tell when they are together.




As far as I can tell the Nigerian was bred in April...
Im suspecting the mini has dropped as her belly as went from firmly round to pear like (with the spine really thin and all the weight under her)...


----------



## TAH (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes he look ND to me not pygmy.


----------



## Dage (Jul 27, 2016)

They both look like they are carrying to me.


----------



## Tanya (Jul 27, 2016)

This is the mini today...everything is under her...


----------



## TAH (Jul 27, 2016)

Love the top line on your goat.


----------



## TAH (Jul 27, 2016)

And those blue eyes


----------



## Tanya (Jul 27, 2016)

Isnt she gorgeous


----------



## TAH (Jul 27, 2016)

Tanya said:


> Isnt she gorgeous


YES SHE iS!!


----------



## Dage (Jul 27, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Your best bet is to have a pregnancy test done. It is inexpensive and then you know for sure.
> Because you really don't have an idea of when it is hard to say.
> The Nigie doesn't look like it to me but I don't know what she has looked like in the past.
> Our Nigies are kinda fat... well not kinda- they are.



Have been wondering about this for a long time now! I have a doe that just seems to cycle and cycle...when she´s NOT! It drives me insane! I found out too that she has the habit of urinating directly after having been bred...washing everything out. So in order to bypass this I have had to either pen or leash her, wait til she has urinated AND THEN provoke/entice the buck who is on standby! THAT WORKS! Does a regular human home pregnancy test work? I have admittedly thought to try it! What would it hurt?! LOL


----------



## Tanya (Jul 27, 2016)

A human test dont work...there is a product called P test that is supposed to work but ive never used it or heard any reviews on it....most use a blood test or ultrasound....
There are a few home remedytype tests..like the bleach test and the dandelion test...ive been thinking about trying them...catching the pee is the trick..


----------



## Dage (Jul 27, 2016)

Tanya said:


> A human test dont work...there is a product called P test that is supposed to work but ive never used it or heard any reviews on it....most use a blood test or ultrasound....
> There are a few home remedytype tests..like the bleach test and the dandelion test...ive been thinking about trying them...catching the pee is the trick..



I want ALL the details! LOL Well, they tend to pee if they get scared....so just scare the pee out of em!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 27, 2016)

Tanya said:


> This is the mini today...everything is under her...View attachment 20148 View attachment 20149



She's a nice goat.


----------



## Tanya (Jul 27, 2016)

Heres maybe a better comparison...first pic is march second pic is june bottom pic is 20 minutes ago


----------



## Tanya (Jul 27, 2016)

Dage said:


> I want ALL the details! LOL Well, they tend to pee if they get scared....so just scare the pee out of em!




The bleach test is 1 cup bleach 10cc pee if it wont stop bubbleing its a pregnant goat...
The dandelion test just pour pee over dandelion leaves let soak for 10 minutes and see if they have red blisters if they do then pregnant goat..


----------



## Dage (Jul 27, 2016)

Tanya said:


> The bleach test is 1 cup bleach 10cc pee if it wont stop bubbleing its a pregnant goat...
> The dandelion test just pour pee over dandelion leaves let soak for 10 minutes and see if they have red blisters if they do then pregnant goat..



That´s so awesome! I´ve gotta try that!


----------



## Tanya (Jul 27, 2016)

How reliable is trying to feel for babies?  Can they hide? Or is it obvious?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 27, 2016)

That depends how far along they are, and yes they can be very good at hiding. 
Feel on the right side, not the left. If you ever feel a big, hard lump that moves, well...


----------



## Tanya (Jul 28, 2016)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/8cAQSGvgUCB
I set up a live vid of the mini 
I decided to just watch her and see how shes acting when no one is out there. 
Please forgive any idiot kids who wave at the camera and the construction building a kidding room just in case one is pregnant..


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 28, 2016)

Ummm just went to the link and am watching someone standing in front of the TV dancing and shooting fireworks on the screen... doesn't look like goats to me


----------



## Tanya (Jul 28, 2016)

It plays old video if its off air sorry im having technical issues trying to get it worked out now


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 28, 2016)

Your Mini-Lamancha is beautiful! She looks to be in great condition and has a nice, shiny coat. Not to mention her lovely blue eyes...

Also, they both look pregnant to me.


----------



## Tanya (Aug 5, 2016)

Ok so update on the mini.....
I still have no idea if she really is pregnant but heres some pics of her progressive symptoms......


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 5, 2016)

It looks like she's developing an udder!


----------



## TAH (Aug 5, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> It looks like she's developing an udder!


x2


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 5, 2016)

TAH said:


> x2


×3!!!


----------



## Tanya (Aug 5, 2016)

I snuck a feel of her utter...last week it was like a empty furry baggy....now its got two lumpys in there ??


----------



## Tanya (Aug 6, 2016)

Todays update on the minis utter...first half is friday second half is now


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Aug 6, 2016)

It looks normal to me.


----------



## Tanya (Aug 10, 2016)

Update on the Nigerian


----------



## Tanya (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

Tanya said:


> View attachment 20673 View attachment 20674


Where did you get that? I want it!


----------



## Tanya (Aug 14, 2016)

P-TEST from...


----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2016)

Well I'll be darn, never knew this existed. So now I'm catching goat pee...

Looks like you have some babies on the way.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 14, 2016)

Cheaper than blood test, too! Wow!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 14, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Well I'll be darn, never knew this existed. So now I'm catching goat pee...
> 
> Looks like you have some babies on the way.



@Goat Whisperer is holding out on us babs!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 14, 2016)

Hey, I thought everyone already knew 
Kinda like reminding people to go slow when drenching goats, you expect them to already know  


Quite a few have used it with good success, but like any test it still isn't 100%. 

Congrats @Tanya! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Tanya (Aug 14, 2016)

Now I just have to wait for it to happen....waiting is the hard part.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks like the one is gonna go substantially earlier than the other... You get to go crazy twice separated by weeks (if not months!) YAY!


----------



## TAH (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2016)

I had no clue that there was a test like this. Last year I knew who was bred and who wasn't but there are definitely times that it would be nice. If I ever venture into doing AI a test like this could be handy.


----------



## Tanya (Aug 28, 2016)

Ok so update....the big one evidently was in heat for the test and isnt pregnant  (heat throws false positives)
The little one is start (rapidly) to grow her utter. Its as big now (with bigger teats) as she was last year a week out from weaning twins.


----------

